

RedMonk Brew London: Speakers from Joyent, PhoneGap and VMWare (and craft beer) - bfirsh
http://lanyrd.com/2012/monkigras/

======
monkchips
don't forget Greg Avola, founder of untappd, the beer check in network. and
not just speakers from Joyent and PhoneGap - the technical founders.

